# el voleu visitar / visitar-li



## charles79

Hola,

la frase: "Si  el voleu visitar, no vingueu massa tard"
Per què no es pot dir  "voleu visitar-li"?

Gràcies


----------



## merquiades

charles79 said:


> Hola,
> 
> la frase: "Si  el voleu visitar, no vingueu massa tard"
> Per què no es pot dir  "voleu visitar-li"?
> 
> Gràcies



Si el voleu visitar, no vingueu massa tard.
Si voleu visitar-lo, no vingueu massa tard.

el, l', 'l, -lo  (COD)
li, -li (COI)


----------



## charles79

Ostres, una altra vegada el COD? I com faríem la prova en aquest cas?


----------



## Samaruc

El truquet de passar la frase a passiva sol aclarir molts dubtes. Si és possible fer-ho, aleshores és objecte directe, altrament, indirecte.

Ací tindríem que, encara que potser no ens sone gaire natural, és possible dir "Si voleu que siga visitat...", per tant, és objecte directe, i cal dir "Si el voleu visitar...".

Salut!


----------



## charles79

Ahh. Molt bé. La veritat és que no sona gaire natural, però entenc allò que vols dir. 

Gràcies!


----------



## merquiades

charles79 said:


> Ahh. Molt bé. La veritat és que no sona gaire natural, però entenc allò que vols dir.
> 
> Gràcies!



Hola Charles.  Parlant de regles, jo sé que s'ha de dir "visitar-lo", perquè es tracta d'un objecte directe (ha sigut visitat- el mètode d'en Samurac és molt bo), però he après el català de llibres.  Potser a Alacant és possible dir "visitar-li"??? Dius que "visitar-lo" no et sona gaire natural.  Serà millor que parlis amb algú del teu entorn per a veure el que és possible allí.  Sé que en castellà diem "visitarle".  Si traduïm al peu de la lletra, és "visitar-li". Em demano si no és un castellanisme?


----------



## charles79

Hola de nou Merqui. Les respostes que dóna el exercici són aquestes:

a) voleu visitar-li
b) voleu visitar-lo
c) el voleu visitar

Ací a Alacant, ja sabeu que parlem el valencià, el qual, és una derivació del català. A més a més, jo hi havia posat visitar-li perquè ací ho diem d'aquesta manera, però la resposta bona és la c) perquè és COD. LLavors, tenim un estandard oral sense concordànça amb la gramàtica catalana-valenciana. És una punyeta perquè ens consta molt passar exàmens oficials i proves similars ja que per otra banda a la major part d'Alacant només es parla el castellà.


----------



## merquiades

charles79 said:


> Hola de nou Merqui. Les respostes que dóna el exercici són aquestes:
> 
> a) voleu visitar-li
> b) voleu visitar-lo
> c) el voleu visitar
> 
> Ací a Alacant, ja sabeu que parlem el valencià, el qual, és una derivació del català. A més a més, jo hi havia posat visitar-li perquè ací ho diem d'aquesta manera, però la resposta bona és la c) perquè és COD. LLavors, tenim un estandard oral sense concordància amb la gramàtica catalana-valenciana. És una punyeta perquè ens consta molt passar exàmens oficials i proves similars ja que per otra banda a la major part d'Alacant només es parla el castellà.



Ja comprenc. En aquest cas, com hem dit:  A no és correcte, B i C sí són correctes.


----------



## charles79

Doncs jo crec que sí. Encara que la resposta "oficial" és la C, però a Catalunya pot passar també per la B.


----------

